# If you haven't tried this



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

You should. 
Baked eggs in an avacado


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks even better w/out the avacado......hahahaha


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

Pass the hot sauce!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks I will give that a try!:thumbup:


----------

